# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Meditime të krishtera

## NoName

*NJË LETËR DASHURIE*

	Për ditëlindje një princeshë mori prej të fejuarit të saj një kuti shumë të rënde dhe të një forme të çuditshme.
	E padurueshme nga kurreshtja e hapi, dhe gjeti ... një gjyle topi. E dëshpruar dhe e tërbuar nga hidhërimi, e hodhi për tokë gjylen e zezë të bronzit.
	Kur ra në tokë mbuloja e jashtme u hap e prej saj doli një top argjendi më i vogël. Princesha e kapi menjëherë. Duke e sjellur nëpër duar e shtypi lehtë mbi sipërfaqe. Sfera e argjendit u hap dhe prej saj doli një kuti me mbështjellëse të artë.
	Kësaj radhe princesha e hapi kutinë me shumë lehtësi. Brenda, mbi një shtresë të butë kadifeje të zezë, ndriçonte një unazë e mbushur plot me xhevahirë të shkëlqyeshëm, të cilët së bashku formonin dy fjalë të thjeshta: TË DUA.


_	Shumë gjëra, që në shikim të parë na duken të vështira e të pakuptueshme, fshehin në brendësinë e tyre visare shumë të çmueshme.
	Kur e marrim Biblë në dorë në fillim na duket si një gjyle topi e madhe dhe e rëndë, e formuar jo prej bronzi por prej letre. Nevojitet që të kërkojmë me kujdes visarin që fsheh brenda. Në fund me siguri do të mbesim të befasur me porosinë e saj: ZOTI TË DO.
_


Meditimet jane marre nga: *www.ForumiKatolik.net - Forumi Katolik Rinor*

----------


## NoName

*NJË UDHËTIM GËZIMI*


	Një ditë një fshatar u paraqit para derës së një kuvendi dhe trokiti fuqishëm. Kur frati që ishte derëtarë e hapi derën e rëndë të punuar me dru lisi, fshatari i tregoi duke qeshur , një vile rrushi të mrekullueshme.
	O frat derëtar, tha fshatari, a e di se kujt dëshiroi tia dhuroj këtë vile rrushi që është më e mira në gjithë vreshten time?
	Ndoshta abatit* (eprorit të kuvendit) ose ndonjë frati tjetër në kuvend.
	Jo. Dëshiroj ta dhuroj ty!
	Mua? Frati derëtar u skuq i tëri prej gëzimit. Dëshiron të ma dhurosh pikërisht mua?
	Po si, sepse ti gjithmonë je sjellë me mua si mik e më ke ndihmuar kur të kërkoja ndihmë. Kam dëshirë që kjo vile rrushi të të sjellë pak gëzim. Gëzimi i thjeshtë e i pastër që e shihte në fytyrën e fratit derëtar e shëndriste edhe atë.
	Frati derëtarë e vuri vilen e rrushit në një vend ku mund ta shikonte dhe ta rishikonte me admirim tërë mëngjesin. Ishte me të vërtetë një vile e mrekullueshme. Kur në një çast i lindi një ide: Përse nuk ia çoj këtë vile abatit që ta gëzojë pak edhe atë?
	E mori vilen dhe ia çoi abatit. Abati u gëzua me të vërtet shumë. Por, atij iu kujtua se në kuvend kishin një frat të sëmurë dhe mendoi: Do tia çoj atij vilen kështu do të marrë pak fuqi. Kështu vilja e rrushit udhëtoi, prapë. Por, nuk mbeti gjatë në dhomën e fratit të sëmurë. Ky mendoi se kjo vile me siguri do ta gëzonte shumë fratin kuzhinier, i cili i kalonte ditët duke u djersitur mbi vatër për të përgatitur ushqimin për bashkëvëllezërit e tij, dhe ia dërgoi. Por, frati kuzhinier ia çoj fratit sakristan që ta gëzonte edhe atë pak, e ky i fundit ia çoj fratit më të ri të kuvendit e i cili prapë ia dhuroi një frati tjetër... e kështu dorë pas dore deri sa frati kopshtar nuk  ia çoj fratit derëtar, që edhe ai të gëzohej pak. E kështu përfundoi udhëtimi i viles. Një udhëtim gëzimi.

_Mos prit që tia fillojë dikush tjetër. Sot të përket ty që ta fillosh udhëtimin e gëzimit. Shumë herë mjafton vetën një shkëndijë e vogël që të bëjë një eksplozion të madh. Dashuria është e vetmja gjë që shumëzohet me pjesëtim. Është dhurata e vetme që sa më shumë që e harxhon, aq më shumë fiton; sa më shumë të japësh aq më shumë pranon..._


(vazhdon)

----------


## NoName

Zoti është një baba që dashuron sikurse një nënë - tha një ditë një vogëlushe në katekizëm.
Ndoshta në veten tënde nuk gjen gjëra që të pëlqejnë, por për Zotin je krijesa më e bukur në Gjithësi.

----------


## NoName

*DY TRUMCAKËT*


	Dy trumcakë rrinin të kënaqur duke u freshkuar pak në të njëjtën pemë, që ishte një shelg.
	Njëri rrinte në maje të pemës e tjetri poshtë në bigëzim të degëve.
	Pas pak kohe trumcaku që qëndronte lart në maje të pemës, për ta thyer akullin pasi kishte pushuar tha: O, sa të bukura që janë këto gjethe të gjelbra!
	Trumcakut që rrinte poshtë këto fjalë iu dukën ngacmim, prandaj edhe ju përgjigj në mënyrë të prerë: A mos je i verbër? A nuk e sheh se janë të bardha?
	Ndërsa ai që rrinte lart i tha i zemëruar: I verbër je ti, sepse gjethet janë të gjelbra.
	Vë bast puplat e bishtit se janë të bardha. Ti nuk kupton asgjë. Ti je i marrë - ndërhyri trumcaku që rrinte poshtë me sqep të ngritur lart.
	Trumcakut që rrinte në maje të pemës filloi ti vlonte gjaku  dhe pa menduar dy herë u lëshua fluturim mbi kundërshtarin e tij për ti dhënë një mësim të mirë. Trumcaku tjetër nuk lëvizi. Kur ishin afër, njëri përballë tjetrit, me puplat e qafës të shpupurishura prej zemërimit para se tia fillonin dyluftimit ndodhi që të shikonin në të njëjtin drejtim, të shikonin lartë.
	Trumcaku që vinte prej së larti e lëshoi një: Oh që shprehte mrekullim: Shiko, shiko, po këto qenkan të bardha.
	Atëherë i tha mikut të tij: Provo dhe eja me mua atje lart, ku isha unë më parë.
	Fluturuan mbi degën më të lartë të shelgut e këtë herë thanë qe të dy së bashku: Shiko, shiko po këto qenkan të gjelbra.


_Mos gjyko askënd para se të kesh ecur në këpucët e tij._

----------


## Zemrushja

NoName pergezime edhe per kete teme se qenka shume e bukur. I lexova te gjitha keto qe ke shkruar dhe me pelyen shume.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NoName

*KATËR PRINCAT*


	Katër princa ishin në kërkim të një specializimi në të cilin nuk do të kishin askënd të barabartë që të mund të matej me ta. I thanë njëri-tjetrit: Të dalim në zbulim të botës e të mësojmë shkencën më të madhe.
	Kështu pasi caktuan vendin dhe kohën ku do të takoheshin në të ardhmen, katër vëllezërit u shpërndanë çdonjëri në një drejtim të ndryshëm. 
	Koha kaloi.
	Pas një viti, një muaji e një dite, katër vëllezërit u takuan në vendin e caktuar dhe filluan ta pyesin njëri-tjetrin se çfarë kishin mësuar.
	Unë e kam mësuar një shkencë, tha i pari një shkencë që bën të mundshme që edhe me një copë të vetme ashti të ndonjë gjallese ta krijoj menjëherë mishin që e mbulon.
	Unë tha i dyti, di të bëj që të rritet lëkura e asaj qënie por edhe qimet, nëse ai është i mbuluar me mish.
	I treti tha: Unë jam i aftë të krijoj gjymtyrët, po qe se kam mishin, lëkurën dhe qimet.
	E unë, përfundoi i katërti, di që ti jap jetën asaj krijese nëse forma e saj është e plotë me gjymtyrë.
	Atëherë, katër vëllezërit shkuan në mal për të gjetur ndonjë copë ashti e cila do ti tregonte aftësitë e tyre.
	Nuk qe vështirë. Pas disa hapave gjetën një copë ashti dhe e morën menjëherë. As që u interesoi se i kujt mund të ishte. Ishin të rrëmbyer aq shumë nga shkenca saqë nuk menduan aspak për këtë gjë.
	Njëri prej tyre ia shtoi mishin ashtit, i dyti e krijoi lëkurën dhe qimet, i treti e kompletoi me gjymtyrët e përshtatshme, ndërsa i katërti i dha jetën një ... një luani.
	Pasi e shkundi mirë jelen e dendur, bisha e egër u ngrit me gojën e saj kërcënuese, dhëmbët e saj të mprehtë e me fuqitë të tmerrshëm dhe u hodh mbi krijuesit e saj.
	I mbyti të gjithë e pastaj e kënaqur dhe e ngopur u zhduk në mal.

----------


## NoName

*BEFASIA NË MES TË SHKRETËTIRËS*


	Një njeri kishte humbur në shkretëtirë dhe po tërhiqej zvarrë dy ditë të plota mbi rërën e zjarrtë dhe përvëluese. Tashmë kishte arritur në pikën e fundit të fuqisë. Papritmas pa përpara vetes një tregtar që po shiste kravata. Nuk kishte me vete asgjë tjetër: vetëm kravata. U mundua menjëherë që t’i shiste një njeriut të shkretë që ishte duke vdekur nga etja.
	Me gjuhë të tharë e më fyt të shkrumuar, njeriu e zuri për të marrë: “A thua i shitet kravata një njeriu që është duke vdekur nga etja?” Tregtari i rrudhi krahët dhe vazhdoi udhën e tij nëpër shkretëtirë.
	Në mbrëmje, udhëtari i etur që po hiqej zvarrë mbi rërë, e ngriti kokën dhe mbeti i shtangur nga befasis: gjendej në shesh të një restoranti luksoz, me një park të mbushur plot e përplot me makina.
	Një ndërtesë madhështore, plotësisht e vetmuar në mes të shkretëtirës.
	Njeriu u ngjit me shumë mund deri tek dera, e pothuajse i alivanosur, gjëmoi:
	“Ujë, ujë ju lutem?”
	“Më vjen keq, zotëri”, iu përgjigj derëtari shumë i sjellshëm “këtu nuk mund të hyni pa kravatë”.


_	Kur të dëshirojmë të hyjmë në “Hotelin e Zotit” a thua do të na thonë: “Më vjen keq, këtu nuk mund të hyni pa zemër të përtërirë”._

----------


## marcus1

> *DY TRUMCAKËT*
> 
> 
> 	Dy trumcakë rrinin të kënaqur duke u freshkuar pak në të njëjtën pemë, që ishte një shelg.
> 	Njëri rrinte në maje të pemës e tjetri poshtë në bigëzim të degëve.
> 	Pas pak kohe trumcaku që qëndronte lart në maje të pemës, për ta thyer akullin pasi kishte pushuar tha: O, sa të bukura që janë këto gjethe të gjelbra!
> 	Trumcakut që rrinte poshtë këto fjalë iu dukën ngacmim, prandaj edhe ju përgjigj në mënyrë të prerë: A mos je i verbër? A nuk e sheh se janë të bardha?
> 	Ndërsa ai që rrinte lart i tha i zemëruar: I verbër je ti, sepse gjethet janë të gjelbra.
> 	Vë bast puplat e bishtit se janë të bardha. Ti nuk kupton asgjë. Ti je i marrë - ndërhyri trumcaku që rrinte poshtë me sqep të ngritur lart.
> ...


Më pëlqeu kjo histori, por unë do doja ta interpretoja edhe nga një këndvështrim tjetër.

Shpesh herë të Krishterët grinden me njëri tjetrin për doktrina të ndryshme. Disa thonë është kështu duke sjellë edhe vargje nga bibla, disa të tjerë thonë se është ndryshe, edhe ata duke sjellë vargje të tjera nga bibla. 

Gabimi tek ne, qëndron se ne nuk i shohim gjërat me syrin e Perëndisë, por me syrin dhe logjikën tonë. Ne i shohim ato doktrina vetëm nga njëri këndvështrim si njerëz që jemi, por nuk mundemi të shohim edhe anën tjetër të gjërave pasi shikimi ynë është i kufizuar. Kështu ne arrijmë në atë pikë sa t'u japim rëndësi kaq të madhe doktrinave të ndryshme sa që të mos lejojmë të Krishterë të dogmave të tjera në grupin tonë, duke i quajtur ata heretikë.

Duke u fokusuar pra në doktrina të ndryshme, ne mohojmë vetë vëllezërit dhe motrat tona duke i akuzuar ata si heretikë. Dhe Krishti ka thënë se kush mohon më të voglin në mbretërinë e Tij, ka mohuar vetë Krishtin.

----------


## NoName

> Më pëlqeu kjo histori, por unë do doja ta interpretoja edhe nga një këndvështrim tjetër.
> 
> Shpesh herë të Krishterët grinden me njëri tjetrin për doktrina të ndryshme. Disa thonë është kështu duke sjellë edhe vargje nga bibla, disa të tjerë thonë se është ndryshe, edhe ata duke sjellë vargje të tjera nga bibla. 
> 
> Gabimi tek ne, qëndron se ne nuk i shohim gjërat me syrin e Perëndisë, por me syrin dhe logjikën tonë. Ne i shohim ato doktrina vetëm nga njëri këndvështrim si njerëz që jemi, por nuk mundemi të shohim edhe anën tjetër të gjërave pasi shikimi ynë është i kufizuar. Kështu ne arrijmë në atë pikë sa t'u japim rëndësi kaq të madhe doktrinave të ndryshme sa që të mos lejojmë të Krishterë të dogmave të tjera në grupin tonë, duke i quajtur ata heretikë.
> 
> Duke u fokusuar pra në doktrina të ndryshme, ne mohojmë vetë vëllezërit dhe motrat tona duke i akuzuar ata si heretikë. Dhe Krishti ka thënë se kush mohon më të voglin në mbretërinë e Tij, ka mohuar vetë Krishtin.


liveintwoplaces,

me ne fund nje mesazh qe meriton vemendjen ("Udhekryq dhe fjalekryq").  : )

Kjo lëvizje është detyrë e të gjithë të krishterëve, sepse këtë e dëshiroi edhe Jezu Krishti kur iu lut Atit në Darkën e mbrame: «*që të gjithë të jenë një*» (Gjn 17,21).

Ndasia në mes të kishterëve është skandal (shkandull) për botën dhe njëherëit pengesë për ungjillëzim.


me respekt!
NoName

----------


## NoName

*E GJITHË FORCA*


Një vogëlush përpiqej që ti ndërronte vendin një vazoje me lule që ishte shumë e rëndë. Aty pranë tij rrinte babai i tij i cili e vërente në qetësi. Vogëlushi i dha me gjithë fuqinë që kishte, turfullonte nga zemërimi, murmuriste por nuk arrinti ta lëvizte vazon as një centimetër.
Pasi vogëlushi u dorëzua babai e pyeti: Duhet ta përdorësh gjithë forcën?
Po unë e përdora gjithë forcën, por, kot së koti u përgjigj fëmija.
Jo, u përgjigj babai. Nuk e përdore gjithë forcën, sepse nuk më kërkove të të ndihmoj.

----------


## NoName

*SHIKO SE NGA SHKON*


	Shumë kohë më parë, në Japoni, përdoreshin fenerë letre e bambusi me qirinj brenda.
	Një natë, një i verbër ishte në vizitë te një njeri i cili në dalje i dha një fener që ta çonte me vete në shtëpi.
	Mua nuk më duhet gjë feneri, tha i verbëri. Errësirë apo dritë për mua është njësoj.
	E di se për ta gjetur rrugën ty nuk të nevojitet feneri, iu përgjigj i tjetri, por nëse nuk e ke fenerin, ndokush tjetër mund përplaset me ty. Për ketë arsye të duhet ta marrësh, që të tjerët të mund të shohin.
	I verbëri e mori fenerin dhe u nis, por nuk arriti larg kur dikush u përplas ashpër kundër tij.
	Shiko se nga shkon, je i marrë, i bërtiti i verbëri personit të panjohur. A nuk e sheh fenerin?
	Feneri yt është i fikur, o vëlla, iu përgjigj i panjohuri. 


_	Duhet pasur shumë kujdes kur marrim prej të tjerëve udhëheqësinë e jetës, sepse shumë herë mund të marrim edhe fenerin e fikur._

----------


## NoName

*NGUSHËLLIMI*


	Një vogëlushe u kthye prej shtëpisë të së afërmve të cilëve sapo u kishte vdekur, në mënyrë tragjike, bija e tyre tetëvjeçare.
	Përse shkove atje? e pyeti babai.
	Shkova për ta ngushëlluar nënën e saj.
	Për ta ngushëlluar nënën!? E çka mund të bësh ti, kaq e vogël, për ta ngushëlluar?
	Iu ula në prehër dhe qava bashkë me të.


_Jemi engjëj me një flatër: mund të fluturojmë vetëm nëse jemi të përqafuar së bashku._

----------


## NoName

*NË BUZË TË HUMNERËS*


	Ndërsa një murg po kalonte një rrugë e cila e çonte tek kuvendi i tij në bjeshkë, u sulmua befas nga një ari shumë i uritur. Me atë bishë që i shkonte pas me vrap, murgu filloi një ikje të dëshpruar. Por, papritmas u gjend në buzë të një humnere.
	Gjendej para një zgjedhjeje të domosdoshme: ose të hidhej në zbrazëtirë, ose të rrinte e kështu do ta zinte ariu e do ta përpinte.
	Ariu po afrohej dhe kishte filluar t’i lëpinte dhëmbët e saj të tmerrshëm.
	Murgu u hodh në humnerë, por nga mesi i humnerës arriti të kapej për një degë që kishte mbirë në shkëmb dhe diltë jashtë humnere.
	I lëshoi sytë poshtë ku pa një ujk të uritur dhme me gojë të hapur që po priste që ai të binte poshtë.
	E kështu, murgu i shkretë rrinte i varur për degë, ndërsa, mbi të një ari që përpjiqej ta shqyente, e nën të një ujk i uritur që e priste me padurim.
	Në atë moment, dy minj të shqetësuar prej gjithë asaj zhurme, dolën prej folesë së tyre dhe filluan ta brenin pak nga pak degën në të cilën rrinte i varur murgu i shkretë.
	Situata ishtë më se dramatike.
	Në atë çast, murgu e kthej kokën drejt shkëmbit dhe vërejti afër degës një shkurre dredhëzash të egra, me disa fruta të kuqe, të pjekura e të gatshme për t’u ngrënë. E zgjati njërën dorë, i mori dy dredhëza, i vuri në gojë dhe i shijoi duke klithur me kënaqësi: “Hmmm! Sa të mira! Sa shije e mrekullueshme!”



_	Një vagabond, ndërsa një të hënë po e përcillnin tek trekëndëshi i vdekjes për ta varur në litar, tha: “Epo, këtë javë po ia filloj mirë”.
_

----------


## NoName

*KUR ZOTI E KRIJOI NËNËN*


	Hyji i mirë kishte vendosur të krijonte... NËNËN. Po rropatej rreth saj tash gjashtë ditë, kur ja se u paraqit një engjëll i cili i tha: Kjo këtu është duke të marrë shumë kohë?.
	E Ai: Po, por a i ke lexuar cilësitë që duhet ti ketë? Duhet të jetë e mundur që kjo të lahet tërësisht por të mos jetë nga plastike... Duhet të ketë 180 pjesë lëvizëse, të gjitha me mundësi ndërrimi... Duhet të mund të funksionojë me kafe e me ushqimin që ka tepruar ditën e kaluar... Duhet të ketë një puthje që mund të shërojë gjithçka, prej një këmbe të thyer deri te dëshprimi i një dashurie... E duhet të ketë gjashtë palë duar.
	Engjëlli e tundi kokën e tha me habi: Gjashtë palë duar?.
	Nuk janë ploblem duart, tha Zoti i mirë, por tre palë sy që një nënë duhet të ketë.
	Kaq shumë?
	Zoti pohoi me kokë: Një palë sy për të shikuar nëpërmjet derës së mbyllur kur të pyesë: Çbëni atje brenda, o fëmijë?, edhe pse e di se çbëjnë. Një palë të tjerë pas koke për të parë atë që nuk duhet të shohë por që duhet ta dijë. Një palë të tjerë për ti thënë në heshtje të birit i cili ka bërë ndonjë gabim të madh: Të kuptoj, e të dua.
	O Zot, tha engjëlli duke ia fërkuar krahun, shko të pushosh. Nesër është një...
	Nuk mundem, u përgjigj Zoti. Pothuajse e kam përfunduar. E kam një që shërohet vetvetiu kur sëmuret, që mund të përgatisë një drekë për gjashtë vetë me një gjysëm kile mishi të grirë e që arrin të mbajë një fëmijë nëntë vjeçar të lahet nën dush.
	Engjëlli u soll një herë rreth e rrotull nënës, duke e vërejtur me shumë kurreshtje: Është tepër e butë.
	Po, por shumë e qëndrueshme, ia ktheu Zoti. As që mund të marrësh me mend se çka mund të bëjë e sa mund të durojë një nënë.
	A di të mendojë?
	Jo vetëm që di të mendojë, por edhe di të bëjë një përdorim shumë të mirë të arsyes e të marrëveshjes, ia ktheu Krijuesi.
	Në atë moment engjëlli u përkul mbi modelin e nënës dhe e preku me gisht në njërën faqe.
	Këtu modeli ka filluar të prishet, i tha.
	Nuk është prishje - e korigjoj Zoti. Është një pikë loti.
	E për çfarë shërben?
	Shpreh gëzim, trishtim, dëshpërim, dhimbje, vetmi e krenari.
	Ti je një gjení! - tha engjëlli.
	Me një mallëngjim të lehtë Zoti shtoi: Të them të drejtën nuk jam unë që e kam vënë një gjë të tillë në faqën e nënës.


_Erma Bombeck_

----------


## NoName

*KARKALECAT NË SUPË*


	Në një grup murgjish që jetonin nëpër shpella në shkretëtirë, një ditë një murg i ri shkoi për tu këshilluar me një murg të vjetër.
	Atë, i tha ti e di se ka pak më shumë se gjashtë muaj që jetoj në shkretëtirë, e gjatë kësaj kohe nga gjashtë herë që më vijnë karkalecat.	Ti e di mirë sa shqetësues janë e si futen kudo edhe në ushqimet tona. Çbën ti në ato raste?
	Murgu plak, që jetonte në shkretëtirë tash dyzet vjet, iu përgjigj kështu: Në fillim kur më binte edhe vetëm një karkalec në supë e hidhja krejtësisht supën dhe karkalecin. Më pas, e nxirrja karkalecin nga supa dhe e haja supën. Pas disa kohëve e haja supën së bashku me karkalec. 
	Tani nëse karkaleci që ka rënë në supën time mundohet të dalë jashtë, unë e shtyj me lugë brenda.


_	Me kohë njeriu mësohet me të gjitha dhe bën paqe edhe me atë që në fillim nuk i pëlqente. Por për fat të keq ka njerëz që fillojnë ti çmojnë të metat e gabimet e veta.

_

----------


## NoName

*MASKAT*


	Një ditë Bukuria dhe Shëmtia u takuan në bregdet.
	Të lahemi së bashku në det, i thanë njëra-tjetrës.
	U zhveshën dhe hynë për tu larë. Pas pak Shëmtia u kthye në breg e para, i veshi rrobat e Bukurisë dhe vazhdoi udhën e saj.
	Edhe Bukuria doli prej ujit, meqenëse nuk i gjeti rrobat e saj, dhe ishte tepër e turpshme të rrinte lakuriq, veshi rrobat e Shëmtisë dhe e vazhdoi edha ajo udhën e saj. 

Khalil Gibran



_Ka njerëz që e kanë parë fytyrën e Bukurisë dhe e njohin pa marrë parasysh veshjen e saj._

----------


## NoName

*VEPRA E NJË MULLENJE*


	Kisha dhjetë vjeç, e ndërsa po haja mëngjesin tim, përcillja me shikim një mullenjë që çukiste kokrra shtogu me pangopësi nga një shkurre.
	Pas pak, më dukej e ngopur, fluturoi mbi murin e oborrit të të afëmit tim dhe filloi të pastronte sqepin kundër gurëve.
	Një farë e vogël shtogu pothuajse e padukshme i rrëshqiti prej gojës dhe hyri në një vrimë të murit.
	Njëzet vjet më pas, pothuajse rastësisht, e pashë atë mur të vjetër. Pikërisht në atë vend ku ishte ndaluar mullenja, ngrihej një shtog i lulëzuar e i madh. Rrënjët e tij ishin të ngulitura thellë në mur.
	Më bëhej sikur e shihja atje poshtë në thellësi në mes të gurëve të vjetër mundin dhe krenarinë e farës së vogël që kishte shpëtuar nga sqepi i mullenjës njëzet vite më parë.
	E mora një copëz tulle dhe me shkronja ta mëdha shkrova në mur:
	Kjo është vepër e një mullenje.

----------


## NoName

*BIBLA* 



Një murator i ri punonte në rrëzimin e një shtëpie e cila duhej të rindërtohej. Papritmas duke hequr tullat e vërejti se në vend të një tulle, në mur ishte vendosur një libër. Një libër i trashë dhe me shumë fletë. Me kurreshtje e nxori nga muri. Ishte një... BIBËL. Kush e di se si kishte përfunduar aty...
	Muratori i ri nuk kishte pasur kurrë interes të madh për çështje fetare, por gjatë pushimit të drekës filloi ta lexonte BIBLËN.
	E vazhdoi leximin në mbrëmje në shtëpi si dhe shumë netë të tjera. Dalë ngadalë filloi të zbulonte fjalët që Zoti ia drejtonte pikërisht atij. Dhe jeta e tij ndërroi.
	Kaluan dy vjet e muratori i ri u shpërngul me punë në Arabi. Atje punëtorët flinin dy nga dy në dhomat e tyre të vogla. Një mbrëmje, shoku i tij i dhomës vërejti mikun e tij se si, i qetë, filloi të lexonte Biblën e tij.
	Çka po lexon?, e pyeti.
	Biblën, u përgjigj muratori i ri.
	Ah! Biblën! Marrëzira, të gjitha marrëzira e gjepura! Merre me mend, unë një herë e kam murosur një në murin e një shtëpie afër Milano-s. Jam shumë kurreshtar të di se a ka arritur djalli ta nxjerrë edhe nga aty.
	Muratori i ri e shikoi i befasuar shokun e tij.
	Po ta shihje atë BIBËL, a do të ishe në gjendje ta njihje prap?
	Do ta njihja menjëherë, sepse i kam vënë një shenjë.
	Muratori i ri ia zgjati Biblën shokut të tij: A e njeh shenjën tënde?.
	Ai mori në dorë Biblën dhe mbeti i turbulluar. Ishte pikërisht Bibla të cilën ai e kishte murosur duke u thënë bashkëmuratorëve të tij: Jam shumë kurreshtar të di se a do të arrijë të dalë nga ky vend këtu.
	Muratori i ri buzëgjeshi: Siç e sheh edhe vetë, është kthyer prapë tek ti.

----------


## NoName

*VOGËLUSHJA DHE UJKU*



	Një pasdite, një ujk i madh po priste në një mal të errët që të kalonte një vogëlushe me një shportë të mbushur me ushqime dhe ëmbëlsira për gjyshen. Më në fund një vogëlushe kaloi me të vërtet dhe në dorë po mbante pikërisht një shportë me ushqim dhe ëmbëlsira.
	Po ia çon gjyshes atë shportë, apo jo?, e pyeti ujku.
	Vogëlushja tha po, po ia çonte pikërisht gjyshes. Atëherë ujku e pyeti vogëlushen se ku banonte gjyshja e pasi ajo i tregoi, ujku u zhduk në mal.
	Kur vogëlushja arriti tek shtëpia e gjyshes dhe e hapi derën e shtëpisë, vërejti menjëherë se dikush ishte në shtrat me kësulë nate në kokë dhe me këmishë gjumi. Nuk kishte arritur ende as shtatë metra afër shtratit, kur e kuptoi se në shtrat nuk ishte gjyshja por ujku, sepse edhe pse me kësulë nate në kokë, një ujk nuk i përngjan gjyshes më shumë se një tren Kevin Costner-it, apo një avion Robert de Niro-s.
	Atëherë vogëlushja nxori nga shporta e saj një pistoletë automatike dhe me një shi plumbash  - ia hoqi flamën ujkut.


_	Duhet pasur shumë kujdes se si u besojmë fjalëve të urta e thënjeve popullore, sepse rezultati nuk del gjithmonë i njëjtë. Një prej tyre thotë kështu: Për të mësuar notin duhet të hidhemi në ujë! Ndoshta ndonjëri kështu edhe ka mësuar, por shumë prej tyre janë mbytur.
_

----------


## NoName

*KUJTIMI I PREDIKIMT*



	Një të diele, rreth mesditës, një grua e re po e lante sallatën në kuzhinë kur iu afrua burri i saj dhe për tu tallë me të e pyeti.
	A di të më tregosh se çtha famullitari në predikim sot në mëngjes?.
	Nuk më kujtohet më, tha gruaja.
	Përse, atëherë, shkon në kishë për të dëgjuar predikime kur menjëherë i harron ato?.
	Shiko, i dashur: uji e lan sallatën time e prapë se prapë nuk mbetet në shportë.


_	Nuk është me rëndësi të marrim shënime në blloqe. Me rëndësi është të lejojmë që të lahemi me Fjalën e Zotit._

----------

